# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  Grass Talk Radio GTR-160 - Make Hay While The Sun Shines

## NewsFetcher

A new issue of Grass Talk Radio Podcast has just been published:

GrassTalkRadio.com - Episode 160

*Make Hay While The Sun Shines
*
#
Today, for perhaps the first time I really get into grass! *Real grass--the kind my donkeys eat--* and talk about hay making, baling and why you will *not be able to play your bass fiddle for two days* due to sore hands if you spend the day totin' hay bales by the string! 
#
This episode also includes information about *my brand new checkout process* system which should eliminate some of the problems folks have reported attempting to make a purchase using PayPal. The new system is up and running and humming right along. You can give it a "dry fire test" by visiting my online store at www.payhip.com/bradleylaird.
#
I also give you *a mini-report on the jam session* I held here at the barn, grumble a bit about the state of the bluegrass world, and try to offer up some encouragement. 

#
#
In the last episode I talked about**: Bluegrass Jam Tracks #2. You can hear some free sample tracks here. And, as I said in today's episode, *I am working on Volume #3* so if you have a particular tune you'd like to see included be sure to send me an email and let me know! 

#
If you enjoy my podcast I hope you will keep this show *going and growing* by joining "the club" over on my Patreon page. Thank you, patrons!

You can also support what I am doing by visiting my online store at http://www.payhip.com/bradleylaird.
# 
My full website is located at http://www.bradleylaird.com. There you will find free lessons, free videos, jam tracks, full descriptions of all of my books, video lessons and courses... plenty to keep you busy!



More...

----------

